# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Chiness food Recipes

## Jharna

*Ingredients for garlic chicken wings recipe:




6 Chicken Wings 
1 tbsp Ginger-Garlic paste 
2 tbsp Flour (maida) 
2 tbsp Con flour 
2 Eggs (beaten) 
1/4 tsp Pepper / Chili Powder 
A pinch of sugar 
Salt to taste 
1 tbsp Soya Sauce 
Oil for frying 


Preparation of chinese chicken wings:
In a bowl add Soya sauce, ginger-garlic paste, sugar. 
Add chicken wings coat well and set aside for 1/2 hour. 
Make a smooth batter by adding corn flour, all purpose flour, salt, pepper and beat in the eggs . 
Heat oil in a wok / kadhai. 
Dip each wing in the batter and coat evenly and deep fry the drumsticks till golden brown. 
Serve fried chicken wings hot with thin slices of onions and lemon.*

----------


## Jharna

*Veg fried rice*

*Ingredients for easy fried rice:*




2 cups Rice 
3 tbsp Oil 
100 gms Beans Finely Chopped 
2 Carrot Finely Chopped 
1 Onion Sliced 
100 gms Cabbage Finely Chopped 
2 Spring Onions Finely Chopped 
2-3 Green Chilies cut lenghtwise 
1 tsp Ginger Chopped Finely 
1 tsp Garlic Finely Chopped
2 tbsp Soya Sauce 
Salt & pepper to taste


How to make chinese fried rice:
Pick, wash and soak the rice in enough water for 10-15 minutes and drain. 
Boil water, add rice and little salt. 
Cook uncovered on low heat till rice is tender. 
Take care not to overcook the rice. Each grain of rice should be separate. 
When rice is done, drain and add soom cold water and drain again using a large seive and set aside. 
Heat oil in a kadhai / large pan and stir fry all the chopped vegetables. 
Cook for 3-4 minutes. 
Take care that vegetables are not overdone, they should be crisp. 
Mix salt and pepper to taste. 
Add the cooked rice and mix well. Now mix the soya sauce to it. 
Cook the chinese fried rice for 2-3 minutes and serve hot.

----------


## Jharna

*hot & sour soup*

*Ingredients:




2 tbsp Chili Sauce 
11/2 tbsp Corn Flour / Corn Starch 
1 tbsp Soya Sauce 
2 tbsp Vinegar 
2 tbsp Capsicum Chopped 
2 tbsp Spring Onions Chopped 2 tbsp Tomato Sauce 
2 tbsp Carrots Chopped
1/4 cup Chopped Cabbage 
1 tsp Black Pepper Powder
1/2 tsp Sugar 
A pinch ajinomoto 
Salt to taste 
4 cups Water 


Preparation for hot and sour soup:
Mix 4 cups of water, chili sauce, soya sauce, vinegar, sugar, salt, pepper powder and ajinomoto and bring to boil. 
Now add all the chopped vegetables except paneer . 
Cook for a minute on a medium heat. Dissolve corn starch in 1/2 cup water and add to the soup stirring constantly till it becomes thick. 
Cook for a minute, add paneer slices. Serve hot . 
Note: Soup should be prepared just before consuming and should be served fresh, else it will lose the taste.*

----------


## Jharna

*Spring roll*

*Ingredients:




Cover :
250 gms. All purpose flour (Maida) 
1 Egg 
Little Salt 
Water to make batter 
Filling :
2- 3 Carrots Grated) 
1 cup leeks shredded and well washed (white section only)(optional) 
1/2 tsp Ginger Minced) 
1/2 tsp Garlic Minced) 
100 gms Cabbage Shredded) 
50gms Mushrooms Chopped) 
75 gms Sprouted Beans 
3 Green Chilies Chopped) 
Salt to taste 
2 tbsp Soya Sauce 
1/2 tbsp White Pepper Powder 


How to make spring roll:
Sift the flour and add salt, egg and water and make a smooth batter. 
Heat little oil in a flat non-stick pan and add enough batter so that it covers the base of the pan. 
Cook both sides of the pancake till golden. Repeat the same till whole batter is utilized. 
To make the filling heat 2-3 tbsp oil in a wok, add ginger ,garlic and mushrooms, stir fry for 10-15 seconds. 
Add leeks (if available) and stir fry for about 1 minute, then add carrots, cabbage and cook tossing the vegetables until they are crisp-tender. 
Add the bean sprouts, salt, pepper and soya sauce, cook stirring for 2 minutes. Set aside the filling to cool. 
To make the spring rolls place 2-3 tbsp. of the filling in the center of each pancake. 
Fold in the sides and form a tight roll, sealing the edge with a little flour and water paste. 
Deep fry in hot oil until golden. 
Serve the vegetarian spring roll hot.*

----------


## Jharna

*chinese chilli chicken*

Ingredients for chinese chilli chicken:




500 -600 gms Boneless Chicken 
2 tbsp Soya Sauce 
1 Egg 
2 tbsp Corn Flour/Corn Starch
5-6 Chopped Green Chilies
2 Green Onion Chopped
1 tsp Garlic Paste 
Salt to taste 
1/2 tsp White Pepper Powder
1 tsp Sugar 
A pinch of ajinomoto
2 cups chicken Broth/ Water 
1 tbsp Oil 
Oil to fry 



Preparation:


Cut the boneless chicken pieces into1 " cubes. 
Take 1tbsp. Soya sauce, 1tbsp. corn flour, salt, egg in a bowl and marinate chicken pieces in the the mixture for about 10-15 minutes. 
Heat oil and deep fry the marinated chicken pieces till golden brown. 
Now in a separate wok / kadhai heat 1 tbsp. oil and add garlic paste and green chilies and sauté for few seconds. 
Add 2 cups of chicken broth or water. Bring to boil and add sugar, pepper powder, salt , ajinomoto and remaining Soya sauce. 
Add fried chicken pieces to it and cook for few minutes. 
Dissolve the remaining corn flour in 1/2 cup water and add to the curry stirring constantly to avoid lumps. 
Cook for 2-3 minutes. 
Serve chinese chili chicken hot garnished with chopped green onion tops. 
Chinese chili chicken goes well with steamed / boiled rice.

----------


## Jharna

*Vegetable Chowmein*

Ingredients:




1 Packet Noodles
1 Onion Sliced 
1 Capsicum Sliced 
1 Cabbage Shredded 
1 Carrot Sliced 
1/2 cup Beans Chopped 
2 tbsp Soya Sauce 
1 tbsp Vinegar 
1 tbsp Chili Sauce 
Salt to taste 
1/4 tsp Pepper Powder
2 tbsp Oil 



Preparation of Vegetable Chowmein :


Boil Noodles in enough water. 
Take care do not overcook. 
Strain Noodles through cold water 2-3 times and drain water and set aside, add few drops of oil to the noodles to avoid sticking. 
Heat oil in a wok and add sliced onions and stir fry for 20-30 seconds, add all other vegetables and stir fry for 2 minutes. 
Add salt and pepper and mix well. Now add boiled noodles and mix well (take care that noodles don't break) . 
Add vinegar, chili sauce and soya sauce and stir fry for a minute. 
Serve the vegetable chowmein hot. 
Note : According to taste vinegar, soya sauce and chili sauce can be increased or decreased.

----------


## Jharna

*Veg Manchurian*

Ingredients:




2 cups Grated Cabbage
2 cups Grated Carrots 
1 Chopped Spring Onion
2 Chopped Green Chilies
3-4 Crushed Garlic Flakes 
2 tbsp Corn Starch or Flour 
Oil for deep frying 
1 tbsp Soya Sauce 
Salt to taste 
1 tsp Pepper Powder 
1 tsp Sugar 
A pinch of ajinomoto 
2 tbsp oil 


Preparation of vegetarian manchurian :
Mix grated cabbage and carrots and squeeze the water out from them. 
Now in a bowl take the squeezed cabbage and carrots and mix 1 tbsp. corn starch and add few chopped chilies and little salt to it. 
Make small balls (like koftas) of the mixture . 
Heat the oil in a kadhai / wok and deep fry the balls till golden brown, drain and keep aside. 
Now in a separate pan heat 2 tbsp oil. 
Sauté garlic, green chilies and spring onions. 
Add water, salt, pepper powder, ajinomoto, sugar and soya sauce. Bring it to a boil. 
Mix 1 tbsp corn four with half of a cup of cold water and stir into it. Gently add the fried balls to the gravy. 
Cook the vegetable manchurian for 3-4 minutes and serve hot garnished with chopped coriander.

----------


## Tulip

Thanks Jharna  :Smile:

----------


## sanacook

Nice recipe

----------

